# Northern lights X Big Bud



## river (Aug 10, 2011)

Thinking about trying this cross for next years outdoor grow. Has anyone tried it? The only place that I've found this cross is at a seed bank called Mary Janes garden. If you google Mariajuan seeds Usa it will be at the top of the list. I haven't seen any reviews on this site. Anyone know anything about this seed bank? Thanks


----------



## nuttybong0 (Aug 10, 2011)

Try attitude seed bank. Alot of folks have used them before, they're legit and ship to the US discreetly. I once tried white widow*big bud, magnificent yields but it wasn't that killer smoke. I think when they crossed the WW with BB, the potential yield increased at the cost of potency so now I'm a bit weary of big bud crosses. Just my opinion.


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Aug 11, 2011)

Tried one this year .......

only 31 inches


----------



## happydaze (Aug 11, 2011)

nice pic Canelo Kid. 

-Happydaze


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Aug 11, 2011)

This year I tried 4 indoor seeds, outdoors

Growing slowly, 

The northern lights big bud looks the best


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Aug 11, 2011)

The other indoor seeds, outdoors

Master Kush
White Widow
Bubba Kush
All the rest - outdoor seeds


----------



## river (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and nice pics CK. I envy your set up! I'm just looking for a new outdoor variety for the 44-45 dgree latitude area that produces nice smoke with good yields. We can easily get snow in late Sept around here and this year we still got some snow in early May. Oh Well!


----------

